# IT Jobs Abroad



## rims (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey All

Needed some advice. Well i have a I.T degree with 2 years experience in IT support i want a change, maybe telecomms or management or server support. Can anyone from there background sugguest which countrys are really good and demand IT ppl. ideally am looking into dubai, i have regitsered my cv with 6 job broads in uk, so hopefully monday can get some advice going.

cheers all.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Many larger companies in North America are outsourcing IT support off-shore to the east, which means opportunities for IT support jobs out there are increasing.


----------



## rims (Aug 24, 2006)

cheers bro are there any it agenices in canda or usa i can email or base in uk. 

many thanks

:wave:


----------

